# SquidGuard unter Windows



## Paper (23. September 2012)

Guten Abend liebe leute, ich hab ein Problem und zwar habe ich Squid auf einer Virtuellen Maschine (Windows 7) zum laufen gebracht, jedoch bekomme ich den SquidGuard nicht zum laufen. Ich habe im Internet gesucht aber nichts gescheites gefudnen bzw. nichts womit ich was anfangen kann... und wie kann ich seiten Sperren ohne Squidguard da hab ich auch nichts gescheites gefunden... danke im vorraus für die antworten.

MfG Papier


----------



## Lime (24. September 2012)

Paper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich Squid auf einer Virtuellen Maschine (Windows 7) zum laufen gebracht, jedoch bekomme ich den SquidGuard nicht zum laufen.



Irgendwie ist jetzt noch nicht klar, was genau nicht geht...
Installiert hast du?
Programm startet?
Was sollte es machen und was macht es tatsächlich?


----------



## Paper (24. September 2012)

Okay sorry war etwas doof formuliert. Ich fang nochmal an.

In meiner Virtuellen Maschine hab ich den Squid zum laufen gebracht, der Proxyserver läuft wunderbar. Jedoch möchte ich auch Internetseiten sperren. Ich hab in erfahrung gebracht, dass der SquidGuard ein gutes tool dafür ist und dieses bekomme ich nicht zum laufen unter windows, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß wie. Unter linux könnte ichs aber unter windows bin ich hilflos mit dem tool. Funktioniert es denn wirklich unter windows? oder geht es auch ohne den Squidguard also nur mit dem Squuid? und wenn ja wie? =)


----------



## Lime (24. September 2012)

Also laut Website:
SquidGuard v.1.3 is reported to install and run smoothly on the following operating systems:
Gentoo on 32Bit Intel Celeron
Gentoo on 64Bit AMD Opteron
Solaris 2.8
OpenBSD 3.8
Netbsd 4.0.1

Demnach schließe ich die Kompatibilität mit Windows aus.

Du möchtest im Endeffekt gewisse Websiten sperren für andere Benutzer von deinem Computer oder von deinem Netzwerk?
Viele Router / Modems bieten das schon an (http://192.168.0.1 oder http://192.168.1.1 oder http://192.168.2.1) Irgendwo da sollte der Router schon zu finden sein.

Was der Squid sein soll, hab ich nicht herausgefunden. Ein paar Infos wären gut, dann kann man dir vielleicht auch helfen.


----------



## Paper (24. September 2012)

Mit dem Router funktioniert es, ich möchte mir aber Praktische erfahrungen mit dem Squid aneignen, weil wir den bei einigen Kunden im Einsatz haben. Der Squid ist ein Proxyserver.


----------



## Lime (25. September 2012)

Habe nochmals recherchiert und demnach ist für das Blocken einzelner Websiten eigentlich der SquidGuard entwickelt worden, welcher jedoch nur unter Linux läuft.
Vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit, aber wie effizient diese ist, weiß ich dann doch nicht.

lg


----------



## Paper (26. September 2012)

Ich finde einfach nichts für Windows oder ich bin einfach zudoof. Hat vielleicht jemand anders erfahrungen damit?


----------

